# Zu Eintönig?



## Lenhard (23. Juni 2005)

Hi alle zusammen,

Ich arbeite gerade an meiner (ersten eigenen) Homepage, und habe jetzt schon mal die "kontaktseite" gemacht; aber irgend etwas fehlt da noch. Hängt das mit der Farbe zusammen?

Ich habe mir gedacht, ich werde bei jedem Menüpunkt die Farbe ein wenig ändern, also eigentlich für jeden Menüpunkt, ein eigenes Farbschema. Ist das zu empfehlen, oder wirkt es dadurch zu verspielt?

Die Seite soll seriös, einladend, informativ und modern aussehen. (das menü werde ich vielleicht in Flash machen)

Jönnt ihr mir sonst noch ein Paar Tipps, oder/und Rückmeldung zu der Page bis jetzt geben? Würde mir helfen...

Mfg Lenny



und hier ist auch schon der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## grasman (23. Juni 2005)

ich finde wenn die farbe wechselt aber das eigentliche bild, bzw. position von navi usw. gleich bleibt wirkt das gut und auch seriös die farben sollten vielleicht net zu krass sein

für was seriöses würd ich nur das menü konkreter machen sonst muss der user erst ma lange suchen wo er überhaupt klicken muss um auf eine bestimmte seite zu kommen

ansonsten find ich das design sehr gelungen.


----------



## Jens B. (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich finde das @ passt da nicht so ganz rein, man sollte auch das Menü klarer abgrenzen, wies der grasman schon sagte. Vielleicht das Bild an dieser Stelle nach unten erweitern oder so, aber Menü mit weißen Hintergrund bei weißem Hintergrund beim Contens is noch soo toll (is bei fast jeder Seite ein "Kasten" ums Menü, weils einfach besser aussieht).

Ich würde vielleicht auch einfach (bei so wenigen Menüpunkten) den schwarzen Balken etwas dicker machen und die Menüpunkte mit weißer Schrift reinsetzen!

Liebe Grüße,
Jens


----------



## testarrow (23. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich würde "Kontakt" im Titel oben nicht hinter den schwarzen Blaken stellen. Das sieht so "ausversehen" oder nicht überlegt aus. Einfach ein paar Pixel hochschieben.

ansonsten verstehe ich die Funktion des Balkens links nicht. Und das da ein verlauf Drin ist finde ich auch nicht so passend zum Rest. Du könntest da deine Links draufsetzen. So, dass die Links überstehen und auf die weiße Fläche gehen. Dies würde auch das tuen was hier schon geschrieben wurde: das Menü muss nicht lange gesucht werden.


greetz
rec


----------

